# OOB Review - Lee Dracula (full 360 bust) - Black Heart



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

*Grab the popcorn and check out these videos*

YouTube - Horror of Dracula Trailer

YouTube - Best vampire movie ending, ever!


My favourite Hammer Dracula movie is the Horror of Dracula. I'm sure I'm not alone. Dracula is portrayed as an unstopppable force. An abundance of low camera angles has him towering over you. By the end of the movie, it doesn't matter what camera angle they use - you cannot escape. You even begin to doubt Van Helsing.... he seems to have met his match.... he's lying there unconscious, or is he? He somehow summons the strength to push Dracula away one more time, spies the high arched windows covered in those wonderful Victorian drapes, leaps onto the banquet table and is cleared for take-off ........... Great ending! The music score is pretty frenetic too.

This is Black Heart's first full 360 series (only) bust (the COTW was a wall hanger first and then modified into 360 form). Black Heart decided to stick with a winning formula and set Joe Simon to work. Joe somehow managed to turn a block of rectangular clay into a Sir Christopher Lee Dracula. Black Heart offered the initial run of these in a translucent resin cast by Scott Whitworth, which is the version I am reviewing here. Newer castings may differ in the type of resin used, so check with Black Heart.


*Dracula (360 Series)*
Sculpted by: Joe Simon
Produced by: Black Heart
Castings by: Scott Whitworth
Scale: 1:1
Material: Head is hollow cast translucent resin, upper denture is solid translucent resin (newer castings may come in "normal" resin)
Parts: 2 - Head, upper denture
Size: 16" tall
Other Inclusions: 2 sided colour Profile Sheet 
Do I need anything else? No
Website: http://www.blackheartmodels.com
Contact: George (GeoS) through the website or email [email protected]



As with all Black Heart releases, the kit comes with a 2 sided colour Profile Sheet. Packed with good info
on the back and Steve Parke's cool paint job on the front.


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

I must admit to having a similar expression on my face when I saw this without the top denture.
It looked more like my grandmother first thing in the morning, without her false teeth in.









Ahhh, that's better, Christopher Lee! Nothing like my Grandma, who was really lovely.
I really like the fact that Joe went with the uneven lower teeth, just like Christopher Lee's.









The upper denture that makes ALL the difference!









Even though the resin is quite thick over the entire bust, it does allow light to pass through.









The other photos haven't captured the true colour of the translucent resin. Here is a photo which
shows the colour in daylight conditions. You can see it has a more "flesh-like" colour.









Joe always does a great job with the likenesses and clothing on these 1:1 heads/busts.
It all looks very life-like.









Nice sculpting on the hair and more skin detail on the back of the neck.









The base is actually quite small, but the resin is very strong and rigid. The base on mine is a little uneven
but I'm sure some Apoxie-Sculpt will do the trick. And of course you get the trade mark JS initials.


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

Hours of painting fun... or just put it in the display cabinet. Everyone who has come to the house
to quote on kitchens this week with my wife, wanted to talk to whoever owned all the cool kits.  
If you look really closely, you might just see the seam line. It is pretty miniscule for the most part,
but is more prominent in 1 area on the top of the head, (only about an inch long on mine). Nothing
to moan about though.









Here's a good shot of the detail that Joe has sculpted in. Very realistic wrinkle/crease lines in all the skin areas.
You can also just see the slightly shiny "skin-like" surface that this translucent resin has.
Don't worry about the things that look like air bubbles at the very top of the photo. They aren't on the kit, just
on the photo (due to a lighting aberration through the camera lens I'm guessing).









*Another Steve Parke Masterpiece*
I don't know what Steve Parke uses for brushes and paint, but whatever it is, it works.
Steve is also an amazing photographer. If you'd like a kit painted you can contact him
through his website http://www.steveparke.com/









*Only one thing left to do*
Jump on your nearest banquet table and Run, RUN I tell you..... to Black Heart's website and

(a) ask George about his health
(b) browse quietly
(c) order this kit
(d) wait until these are out of production and then email George incessantly about how unfair that is.

The correct answer is (c) 

PS. GeoS, I can't believe you've sold out of Medusas. That is SO unfair. ops


----------

